# Jameer's defense



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you noticed that almost every guard destroys Jameer? Alston had a first tripple double of his career last night. Westbrook, Mo Williams, Felton and Stuckey had great games against him as well...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Maybe the injury had been building up for a while, but regardless at his size, no way he can be an adequate defender.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

His defense hasn't been great, but let's not act like Alston had a good game against him. That might've been the worst, most unimpressive and triple-double with the least positive impact on a game I've ever seen. Never the less, your point is valid, he has not played good defense at all this year. Not that I think the J-Will/AJ combo is going to improve the point guard defense tremendously with Jameer out now, but it's worth noting.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree that with his size Jameer can't be a great defender, but he has to put more pressure on his opponents, to deny the ball more often and play closer.

Still sad to see him injured again. If only Tinsley hasn't signed with Memphis  I remember Otis was considering him last year to replace Jameer, I think he could be a good fit, if he is in a good shape of course...


----------

